# Are you in 4-WD when hauling?



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

We've only used 4WD when getting out of slick/muddy spots, in low gear.

But now I'm wondering if we should be in 4WD when going down hills? We put the truck in 1st or 2nd; but still need to use the brakes a lot (speed bumps).

In general, what do you think? And would that be 4WD "high" or "low"?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

They say that 4wd does not help braking but I beg to differ. It does help some in icy or slippery conditions. On dry, clean roads it does not. 

Normal hauling in good conditions I would not use 4wd. A lot more wear and tear on the vehicle and worse gas mileage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Completely depends on your situation but generally no. If you are on pavement (even wet pavement) then don't do it. With snow or ice it's ok or if on dirt/gravel.

4wd high will help you steer, does not help with braking. If you are in low you will likely end up using less brakes due to gearing, just wont be going as fast. But you can generally do the same thing by shifting down a gear or two.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

The manual for my truck says that extended use of 4WD on clean, dry roads will cause damage to the vehicle. 

I have no idea, that sentence just scared me enough that I've only ever used my 4WD on icy/snowy roads or really muddy dirt roads.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

There should be a tow package to use, but don't use 4WD unless terrain or conditions need it.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We have a tow package on our truck. And we have this automatic brake system installed into our truck that slows the trailer down when going down hills and when we brake. So the trailer has its own set of brakes. Works really well.

Ive never hauled a trailer in 4WD unless the roads are bad. And if thats the case, i stay off of them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

OP, I think I understand what your asking, basically you want to use the 4WD like a splitter and use it like a lower gear than what your truck has? 

I am curious what truck/trailer combination you have.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Most 4 wheel drive systems need a little slip when turning. Pavement, or rather, turning on pavement while in 4 wheel drive, can damage the front end drive components.

That said, 4 wheel drive needs to be engaged and ran on a somewhat frequent basis as this keeps the seals and other parts properly lubricated.

If you're pulling on gravel that's a perfect time to engage it. Use it every once in awhile just to make sure everything works and to let it turn a little.

Hard surfaces with lots of grip.....no, don't use it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

4WD will not give you greater braking power. It gives you one more wheel to move the vehicle with. The brakes either work properly and you have enough, or not. Check the brakes on your trailer and your vehicle. Your trailer brakes should be able to stop the trailer and the truck brakes stop the truck.

When travelling a very hilly road, slow down _before_ starting down the hill and speed up well before starting up the hill. The steeper and longer the hill, the more you have to prepare before driving it.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> Most 4 wheel drive systems need a little slip when turning. Pavement, or rather, turning on pavement while in 4 wheel drive, can damage the front end drive components.
> 
> That said, 4 wheel drive needs to be engaged and ran on a somewhat frequent basis as this keeps the seals and other parts properly lubricated.
> 
> ...


That's good to know! 

Now I haul very, very, very infrequently but live on dirt/gravel roads. Would it be ok to engage the 4WD without towing for that purpose?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> We have a tow package on our truck. And we have this automatic brake system installed into our truck that slows the trailer down when going down hills and when we brake. So the trailer has its own set of brakes. Works really well.
> 
> Ive never hauled a trailer in 4WD unless the roads are bad. And if thats the case, i stay off of them
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you talking about your trailer having electric brakes and your truck having a brake controller?

Does beling lack this? If you do, you should not be towing.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Delfina said:


> That's good to know!
> 
> Now I haul very, very, very infrequently but live on dirt/gravel roads. Would it be ok to engage the 4WD without towing for that purpose?


Yes, absolutely. Think of it like anything else....use it or lose it.....

No need to drive many miles in 4x4, but hey, lock it in every few days or once a week and let it turn for a mile or so.....that way, when you really need it, you'll know it works....

I don't live on a gravel road, but you can bet when I do get on one I lock mine in. I use it most weekends when pulling on forest service roads but with winter and the short days I haven't used mine in a couple of months....mine needs to be ran some, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replies!

We've already burned out one set of brakes through sheer ignorance. We have a Ford 150, and NOW we have the electric brakes for the trailer with controller. Our route isn't long, but in a couple of cases, it involves several miles of steep, windy roads, all downhill. (No ice or snow, ever!)

And during a recent trip, by the time we got home, I could smell that distinctive brakes-not-happy odor. Had them checked, they were fine, but I've been kind of worried ever since.

My driver has started down-shifting (automatic) but it's amazing how fast you can travel, even in first gear. So I was thinking 4WD might add a couple more brakes...hard to find answers to this.

So thanks again!


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Now you have the brake controller you can gently apply the trailer brakes a little before you apply your trucks brakes. It's helps you to stop and slow down much better. You get the momentum of that trailer to slow down and then you can steer and slow the whole thing down much more easily with the vehicle.

My Dodge isn't 4 wheel drive. So I *have* to be smarter when I haul. Use what I've got.


Danielle


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Beling said:


> Thanks so much for the replies!
> 
> We've already burned out one set of brakes through sheer ignorance.* We have a Ford 150*, and NOW we have the electric brakes for the trailer with controller. Our route isn't long, but in a couple of cases, it involves several miles of steep, windy roads, all downhill. (No ice or snow, ever!)
> 
> ...


Just curious, what type and size of trailer are you pulling with a 1/2 ton pickup?

And you've just recently added brakes to the trailer? (Personally, I would NEVER pull a horse trailer without the trailer having its own brakes.)


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Your brakes are getting too hot from overuse on the long downhill. You should be able to get higher temp brakes, but pads or shoes alone are no good without also upgrading the discs or drums. You could check out your options for the truck and the trailer.

Before starting the downhill, can you come to a complete stop? Then keep it as slow as you can using gearing; when you brake, don't be gradual - brake as much as you dare, then release and use the gears again. That will give the brakes a bit of a chance to cool down. It's a test of skills for sure. 

I know one hill in somewhere in the eastern states where MDH drove truck and he stopped at the top, but by the time he was at the bottom he was clipping along pretty good. Scarey because there was a sharp corner at the bottom -- 60,000 lbs + yikes. I'm glad I wasn't with him.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Beling said:


> Thanks so much for the replies!
> 
> We've already burned out one set of brakes through sheer ignorance. We have a Ford 150, and NOW we have the electric brakes for the trailer with controller. Our route isn't long, but in a couple of cases, it involves several miles of steep, windy roads, all downhill. (No ice or snow, ever!)
> 
> ...


In your case, I'd go into low range....you'll still need to downshift into a lower gear before going down hill.

It sounds like to me, your truck is a little light for what your doing....so use what ever you need to keep it under control.

Let me remind you of one thing though....brakes are cheaper than transmissions and a whole lot easier to change.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

My little story....

We had an automatic 4wd ram 3500 pulling a 4 horse gooseneck

Going down the mountains in CO we had our 4wd engaged and the trailer brakes/control engaged etc, it was DEC so ice and snow were a big factor....our truck brakes literally caught on fire. I'm sure it was a combination of things that caused this but I personally only drive a standard now and only engage my 4wd when the road conditions call for it


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Aw, I miss my standard when I'm highway driving. You can still gear with an automatic though.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> Aw, I miss my standard when I'm highway driving. You can still gear with an automatic though.


you! nothing against them. I just trust/prefer a good standard any day after that little fiasco


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Beling said:


> Thanks so much for the replies!
> 
> We've already burned out one set of brakes through sheer ignorance. We have a Ford 150, and NOW we have the electric brakes for the trailer with controller. Our route isn't long, but in a couple of cases, it involves several miles of steep, windy roads, all downhill. (No ice or snow, ever!)
> 
> ...


The answer is, NO 4wd doesn't assist in breaking. It can if on a slick surface (which you said isn't your issue) and relying on engine breaking. Engine breaking with most auto transmissions is similar to hanging your hat out the window. Well really all gas and diesels w/o an engine break. Though diesels have an advantage and manual transmissions are really the best way to use it. Modern auto trans will not down shift if you're above the governed speed for said gear. Example, you're Rollin 65mph and slap her in first, not a dang thing will happen. Even back into the 60's 70's they had mechanical shift goveners. So down shifting at speed is useless, starting slow in that gear is a better option. Sounds like you've already resolved the issue by installing the break controller. As long as the trailer has good breaks, life should be good. Also, driving style is another issue all together. But my thumbs hurt now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

I know this will be long but.. I'll add into this as well, even though others have said it. Using 4wd does nothing to help with braking. Using 4wd on dry pavement is hard on the transfer case,Diffs, drive-line components(u-joints). Mostly when turning, as the wheels are now all going different speeds. It cause the systems to bind up. You can even feel the truck start to 'twist' the chassis in the turns. I've seen folks blow there transfer cases forgetting to turn 4wd off. Yes you can engage 4wd on gravel surfaces, this is what I will do with my 2006 Chevy 2500HD with the Duramax Diesel so 4wd at-least gets some use. 4wd low puts a TON of torque to the wheels in order to help you get out or get going. Plus low top speed 15mph or so(depends on gearing/type of truck) In my truck 4wd Low I have to hold the brakes harder to keep it stopped cause it has so much torque. You can over-speed the engine really quick, honestly I wouldn't use it for towing on dry roads it's not going to help you brake. 

IDK, what year your truck is or in configuration(ex cab, short bed, gearing?) how big or heavy your trailer is or how steep the grades are in your area. One this is, have you weighed your truck an trailer? or if not, have a place to take it an get it weighted? You might be over the max what your truck can pull and even over the max payload weight for your truck can be. It's very easy to do, especially with light duty trucks like an F150. In this case you gotta slow way, way down before approaching the downgrade. Make sure the trailer brakes are in good shape AND your trailer brake controller is adjusted properly to the weight of what your hauling. 

Find out what the total weight is of what your hauling, even without a scale you can estimate the weight by finding out what the empty weight of the trailer is from the manufacture. What your hauling good sized horse can be an easy 900-1,100 plus pounds each, etc. then figure out the weight of the other stuff and go from there.
I've been down steep grades with my truck without issue mostly thanks to the help of the transmissions "grade braking" feature when you put the trans in "tow/haul" mode. It downshifts the trans and simulates what a manual does when you down shift earlier and uses engine compression to slow you. It works really well, I wish all trucks had this feature.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't you downshift on steep hills?


----------

